
British divers rescued four Thai adults from cave before saving trapped children - curtis
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2018/09/26/british-divers-rescued-four-thai-adults-flooded-cave-complex/
======
jumelles
The headline unfortunately makes it sound like there was a conscious decision
to rescue the adults before the children, whereas the article states:

"However, in a previously unknown twist, the two caving experts thought they
had found the boys three days earlier when they surfaced from the zig-zagging
submerged passageways into one of the cave’s chambers to find four people.

In fact, they had come across a group of inexperienced Thai water company
workers who had got into difficulty during the chaotic early days of the
rescue mission."

------
kazinator
[2018-09-26]

